# does it really matter the type pf wood you use?



## tony gilbert (Dec 26, 2016)

My father and i had a discussion about smoking meat and cheese. his thinking was the food doesnt take on the flavor of the wood. it take on the smoke flavor, other then mesquite you can smoke with apple, pecan, cherry etc and you wont be able  to tell the difference.  Now i smoked  chicken with apple and ive smoked chicken with pecan/cherry.   to be honest? i tasted the wood smoke. not any difference.   smoked cheese with apple   and ive smoked cheese with pecan.    i tasted smoke.  so my question. why different woods?

and i havent used the AMAZEN anything i use the attachment for my MES to cold smoke. and smoking meats, i just you chips , reloading every so often and comes out with a smoke flavor.


----------



## cmcatv (Dec 26, 2016)

I have only used hickory and cherry so far.  But i could clearly taste a difference in the two. 
Cherry had a light almost sweet taste, hickory was a strong more "smoke" taste that you mentioned. 
Do you smell a difference coming from your smoker?
Do you run with you vents pretty open? To get good flow of smoke coming out. I find the smoke needs to flow or it creates a more smoke taste rather than the flavor of the wood. 
Im new to this to so I'm interested to see some other answers.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 26, 2016)

I can definitely taste the different smoke flavors. I find it more Prevalent in things that are milder than those that already have more flavor or are seasoned heavily. Which is one reason I usually keep seasonings simple and light. I prefer the flavor of the meat and smoke to
Come through.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 26, 2016)

When I first started smoking meat I could not tell the difference between woods on the smoker.  I had purchased mesquite, hickory, apple, and cherry chunks from the local HD.  After just a few smokes I could start telling the difference in taste between mesquite and hickory.  After a few more smokes I could start telling the difference between the lighter woods too.  I've since tried pecan, pear, and oak.  Those last three taste pretty similar to me.   

How old a wood is makes a difference in taste too, probably due to loss of moisture content in the wood is my guess.  The flavors become less pronounced over time.  Or maybe my taste buds are just getting older!


----------



## tony gilbert (Dec 28, 2016)

thanks i appreciate the comments. i continue to use different woods for different meat.    man i love my smoker! love the smoked flavor!


----------

